# Dragons and Vampires in Scythia: Lessons from a Strange Book



## trismegistus (Sep 14, 2020)

*Introduction*​I will start off by saying that this thread could have just as easily fit in many other categories here at SH, but I think etymology is the most apt.

I came across this book while scrolling through the ever so interesting Biblioteca Pleyades website.  For those that aren't aware of it, the sheer amount of content on there is pretty astounding and worth a deep dive.

For what its worth, I can't really find any corroborating evidence in addition to this book that talks about similar topics.  I'm not saying its not out there, but in my attempts at internet sleuthing I can't seem to find much else.  Take that as you will, but the information presented is certainly relevant to many things discussed here.  I am merely abridging what is presented, I'll try and save my personal thoughts for the end.






*From Transylvania to Turnbridge Wells*
_The history and etiquette of Vampirism in the Home Counties_ ​To begin, this book seems to have been written for the initiates of the Dragon Court.  There isn't much out there on this group, other than a fairly outdated website.  I can't say I've gotten all the way through the book but what I have read certainly makes for an entertaining read.  For the purposes of this post, I am focusing on their version of the origin of the word Vampire, Dragon, and connections to Tartary/Scythia.


> The etymology of the word 'dragon' comes to us via the Latin but is derived ultimately, it is thought, from the Greek, though the origin of the word and its definition is probably much older. The word in Greek is _drakon_ (drakon); as in _edrakon_ (edrakon), an aorist of _derkesthai_ (derkesthai), which means 'to see clearly'.
> 
> A _*dragon*_ was one who saw clearly, and clarity of vision engendered and was always classically associated with wisdom, which itself produced power. Today we say that knowledge is power, so nothing has changed in that respect, except that it is actually wisdom - the ability to predict or intuit and synthesize knowledge - a prerequisite of druidic or fairy *neuro-physiology*, that actually affords the greatest power of all.
> 
> In a progression of logic that naturally suggests itself, we are therefore entering in upon the linguistic territory of the seer, the witch and the magus, with whom the foregoing qualities have always been closely identified, a state of affairs with which etymologists concur.


Honestly, the idea that early depictions of Dragons were, in fact, representative of a powerful knowledge makes a lot of sense.


> Similarly the word king is derived from the related Gothic word _kuningzam_, meaning both "knowing one" and "_scion of the noble, (meaning wise), race_". In addition we have the associated word _*siddhis*_, meaning '*the powers*' and from this word or vice versa, was derived the tribal name 'the Scythians' the '_Arya-Sidhe_' or '_Sidheans_'. The '_siddhis_' were a range of psychic or paranormal phenomena which manifested themselves as the attributes of those Tantric priests in Eurasia who had attained '_samadhi_' or '_enlightenment_'.
> 
> These people, coterminously the _*Aryans*_ or _*Scythians*_, who are thought to have developed _Tantra_ in _*Sumeria*_, were known as the legendary *Tuadha d'Anu* (tribe of Anu and by a traditional, widely known derivation - "people of the stars") or _daouine sidhe_ (meaning people of the powers) in the Gaelic countries. They were the 'wise ones', the _*elves*_ or *fairies*; and from this we can conclude that by correct definition, a Dragon was originally, (by blood descent from the race of the wise), an overlord, an _archdruid_ or _bruidhina_, _magus_ and a _seer_, an _*elven goddess-queen*_ or *god-king*.


Not even a page in and we are already talking Scythia, everyone's favorite Tartarian region civilization.





So based off the conclusions reached in this book, we could say that the ancient Royal Scythians are a wise, powerful bloodline that ruled this region of the world for a long time.


> The dragon nevertheless was humanoid and so the symbolism in the dragon glyph ought rather be interpreted to substantiate the etymology of the word itself. The serpent stands for the wisdom and healing powers of the sacred king or queen whose regalia often consisted of serpent-like scale armour and whose consciousness soars above that of humanity as if carried on wings, which were symbolized by shamanic swan's feather cloaks.


Other interpretations of this "Dragon" race in history:

Raphael (the prince who appeared to Adam in Eden, according to Milton)
_Repha'im_ or _Rapha'Elohim_
Annunaki (Enlil/Enki)
Nephilim
Caananites
This book also states that Enlil/Enki and the Catholic God/Satan are one in the same, which is certainly compelling and at the very least an interesting take.

So if these powerful mystic life-creating entities are real, what happened to them?


> In the theory of critical mass, sometimes called the "_99th Monkey Effect_" - based on *Jung*'s theory of _Collective Consciousness_ working through *Rupert Sheldrake*'s '_Field of Morphic Resonance_' - the *collective mind of a race* creates a spiritual and cultural _*Archetype*_ whose field of resonance can be felt in the material world. In the case of the _*Elves*_ that _*Archetype*_ was manifest in the Age of Magic. Simply put, when *the Elves* lived they created a field of magic around them whose power arose from the very sovereignty of the earth itself. However, when the Church killed the Elves, the _*Earth*_ was silenced and the magic largely died.


Something like this could fold in nicely with some of these global cataclysms we have seen here on this forum, although I haven't gotten to a point in the book where they mention what time-frame this could have happened (if it ever does, anyway).

_Other notes from the introductory chapter_:

Seems like this system has a built-in caste system, namely that humans did not have (nor want) to be leaders of their society.  All of this was in the hands of the Dragons, which considering that they are all wise and all powerful doesn't seem like too bad of a setup for the plebs.
Dragons exist in this world and extra-dimensionally, or at the very least had access to a level of interactivity with the environment to suggest extra-dimensional abilities.  They are not necessarily off-world aliens.
*Dragons AND Vampires?*
_What is this, a crossover episode?_




​


> Some of the earliest evidence of _Ritual Vampirism_ comes from _*Tartaria*_ in _*Transylvania*_ and stems to the fifth millennium BC. Remains of a human body were found buried in a fire pit along with clay tablets upon which were inscribed the names of the ’_*Sumerian*_’ god *Enki* and the ranking number of *Father Anu*. The language was subsequently termed ’_proto-Sumerian_’ and represented some of the earliest written artifacts yet to be found.


I wasn't able to find anything to corroborate this claim, but it sure as hell is a _juicy_ one.


> The descendants of these early _vampires_ were the *Sacred Ubaid Race* who, one millennium later, settled _*Mesopotamia*_ and founded _* the Anunnaki*_ religion of the Sumerians in 3500 BC. Their *Transylvanian* ancestors were *the Anunnaki Gods themselves*.






_Photo of the Ubaid Lizardmen statues_​
From Ancient-Origins.net:


> The Ubaidian culture is a prehistoric culture in Mesopotamia that dates between 4000 and 5500 BC. As with the Sumerians, the origins of the Ubaidian people is unknown. They lived in large village settlements in mud-brick houses and they had developed architecture, agriculture and farmed the land using irrigation. The domestic architecture  included large T-shaped houses, open courtyards, paved streets, as well as food processing equipment. Some of these villages began to develop into towns, temples began to appear, as well as monumental buildings  such as in Eridu, Ur and Uruk, the major sites of the Sumerian Civilization.  According to the Sumerian texts, Ur was believed to be the first city.


Annunaki as Lizard people confirmed?  Also note the elongated skulls and Phrygian caps...


> Various suggestions have been proposed in an attempt to explain the origin and meaning of the word _*vampire*_. One recent suggestion was that it was applied to a group of ’_Watchers_’ (_Seers - Derkesthai:_ *Dragons*) who had occupied a settlement near "_*lake Van*_", in _*Urartu*_ - _*Armenia*_. The original location - *Greater Scythia* - is faultless, the association is without error but the etymology is unresearched and the philology is completely absent.
> 
> Although that author’s suggested identification between *Watchers* and *Vampires* is absolutely correct, the word *vampire* does not in any sense relate to their former geographical location or origin but, as we shall see, rather to the _vampires_’ social and spiritual identity and status within a given cultural framework, which in this instance was _*Scythian*_, overlaid on _*Celtic*_.


There is a lot more etymological data on how they define Vampire, I highly recommend you read Chapter 1 in the book to get a better understanding.  Here is the TLDR version:


> In summary _*vampire*_ in its earlier form - *oupire* - derives ultimately from the _Galatian_ *Uber*, which itself is derived from the  _Aryan_ _*Upari*_ and linguistically and contextually the _*Vampire*_ - the *witch* or *druid*- was a *Scythian High Queen* or _*King:*_ an Overlord.


However, like Dragon we can conclude that Vampire in this case has nothing to do with the cultural meme of modern day Vampires: leather clad, sparkly, or Victoran need not apply here.  So what do we know about this version of Vampirism?

Originated in Transylvania by the Scythians
Practitioners were of a distinct race - - that of The Elves
_Vampirism_ was the central feature of a philosophy based on endocrinology, and used the  consumption of female blood and mumae to enhance awareness and lead the practitioner to union with godhead.
The powers accompanying such an elevated state of consciousness were called the *sidhe* or _*siddhi*_ and were, with  _vampirism_, the foundation of the cults of _*Druidism, Tantric Kaula Yoga, Qabalism, Alchemy, Rosicrucianism *_and* Witchcraft*
*Scythians of Transylvania/Tartary*​As the book notes, when speaking of Scythians they refer only to the _Royal Scythians_, not ordinary citizens or client races, and certainly had nothing to do with the curvature of their swords.


> The name *Sithian* is related to a group of words that appear in Indo-European languages which are found as far apart as _*Eire*_ and *Northern India*, indicating that they had a common *Aryan* origin in _*Scythia*_. These include - *Sithia, Sidhe, Siddir *and* Siddhi*.


That is quite the spread across the globe, etymologically speaking.  This could establish precedence of a global culture at one point, but I digress.


> The curious _*Irish*_ word - *Sidhe* - pronounced ’*shee*’, ’*sheeth*’ or ’*sheeth-ay*’, attributed to the fairies and meaning ’_powers_’, is therefore identical to _*Siddir*_ (_sheeth-eer_) and *Siddhi* (_sheeth-ee_) and is derived therefore, from the people of the powers - the _*Scythians*_ or *Sidheans* (_sheethee-ans_). In *Scotland* the royal fairies were called the *Seelie* or _*Sheelie*_ and their princesses were related to the sculpted *Sheelagh Na Gigs* over church doorways, who do NOT depict ancient goddesses of fertility, but were the royal Grail Maidens of the Elven kings and queens.


*Sheelagh Na Gigs:*

​


> _goddesses of sovereignty and transcendence, and their place over the doorways of churches, many of which were built on the sites of ancient sacred groves, indicated that in entering these buildings one was entering through the vulva of the maiden into the otherworld, the *realm of Elphame* and the *Kingdom of Heaven* _


Apparently the Catholic church kept these up on their buildings in order to attract Pagans to their churches, I would imagine to varying levels of success.  The implication here is that if you ever see one of these strange looking figures on a church, you know it used to be Pagan.


> _*Scythian clans*_ remained solitary and insular nomadic pastoralists - horse lords who ranged across large tracts of Europe and Asia for centuries. Others opted late for a more settled existence and mixed settled agriculture with pastorialism, a system that can be found in both *Takla Makan*, where they built fine cities, and in Ireland, where they became know as the trooping fairies.
> 
> In general they were usually tall, pale skinned, with golden red hair and green eyes, unlike the _*Celts*_, who were stocky and squat, with ruddy complexions and dark hair, and practiced settled agriculture from a very early period.


This matches the description of Tartarians, as well.  There are several threads here in SH that make reference to the red hair/green eyes genetic quirk among their kind.

On finding remnants of this culture in Tartaria:


> Further east of *Transylvania* similar discoveries were made in the Ukraine or greater *Scythia* and the peoples who had settled the area were named after their dwellings, which in Russian were called *Kurgans*. They were mound houses exactly the same as the tepes of Tartaria and the Tells that the *Ubaid* built all the way down through *Anatolia* to *Al’Ubaid* and *Sumeria*.
> 
> To the *Kurgan peoples*, obviously the red-haired Aryan or proto-Aryan (if you must) horse lords, was attributed the invention of the chariot whose axle dimensions were copied on all horse drawn vehicles right up until the Victorian period, when they were incorporated into the axle width (4ft 8½ ins) of the standard gauge railways still in use today.
> 
> It seems fair to suggest, given the wealth of archaeological and anthropological evidence, that the *Sumerians* or *Ubaid* as we should call them, along with the pale-skinned and red-haired *Lilith* and her descendants, were the early *Elven,* *Aryan-Scythian Dragon Overlords* of what we know now as *Transylvania* and *Greater Scythia*.


*In Conclusion*​To be honest, I had to just stop myself at a certain point because there is _a lot_ of interesting material in this book and I'm only a few chapters in!

As of right now, I would put this work in the same category I put Protocols of the Elders of Zion:  I'm not sure if this is real, a hoax, a psyop, disinformation, or the fantastical workings of a creative writer.  However, it doesn't matter what the origin is because the information inside corroborates a lot of things I have personally researched and what others on this site have discussed.  

While researching this I found a blog site that has information that piggybacks off this book, with a deeper dive into Sumeria.

So....if anyone knows anything more about this Dragon Cult, or perhaps might even be a member, feel free to pop your head in and see if we can't get a better understanding of all this!





> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Deleted_x7Date: 2019-01-09 02:20:49Reaction Score: 10


hey trismegistus,

Etymology is where its at! ;-) I think I have some extra clues. not sure if they are supportive or not of what you seek but I will add them.

first, from my favorite authority on english word(s)
Dragon [ DRAGON, n. [L., Gr., G.]1. A kind of winged serpent, much celebrated ... ]  :: Search the 1828 Noah Webster's Dictionary of the English Language (FREE) :: 1828.mshaffer.com
Vampire [ VAMP'IRE, n.1.  In mythology, an imaginary demon, which was fabled ... ]  :: Search the 1828 Noah Webster's Dictionary of the English Language (FREE) :: 1828.mshaffer.com

while studying origins of law I came across the word 'pendragon'

Pendragon - Wikipedia


> *Pendragon* or _Pen Draig_ (Middle Welsh _pen[n] dragon_, _pen[n] dreic_; composed of Welsh _pen_, "head, chief, top" and _draig_/_dragon_, "dragon; warrior"; borrowed from the Latin word _dracō_, plural _dracōnēs_, "dragon") literally means "Chief-Dragon" or "Head-Dragon", but in a figurative sense, "chief leader", "chief of warriors", "commander-in-chief", "generalissimo", or "chief governor". It is the epithet of Uther, father of King Arthur in medieval and modern Arthurian literature and occasionally applied to historical Welsh heroes in medieval Welsh poetry, such as Rhodri ab Owain Gwynedd


many times on this path I run into dead ends trying to follow outside writings. when Im to far down such paths with not enough fuel to turn back (point of no return) I must then turn my focus inward. usually I get a feel for things unseen this way  and often able rise above the dead ends. its like using your imagination but drawing from your heart.

this is a great topic! maybe the word vampire is something akin to empire? uberpire? I think so and I also think it has something to do with the 'shadow government' we have been discussing here lately among other things. this is all connected.

the blood is the source of life, the money changers deal with currency conversions, re venue life into death. I will stop here. I tend to go deep. lol Im not sure how others read into what I rite write right




> So you think your schooling is phoney, I guess it's hard not to agree
> You say it all depends on the money and who is in your family tree
> Right (Right), you're bloody well right, you got the bloody right to say
> Right, you're bloody well right, you know you got a right to say
> ...


Pendragon: Journal of an Adventure through Time and Space - Wikipedia

reading from: Grand Britannia and Hibernia - IIWiki


> Pendraconic Britannia
> 
> Perhaps the most important event in the history of Britannia was the ascension of the first Pendragon Kings. After almost two centuries of warfare and anarchy, one clan of warlords rose above the rest to become universally known as Kings of the Britons. The first among these was a scion of Roman and Cambrian nobility, a man known as Cystennin, or Constantine


also:


> Uthyr was crowned King of the Britons in Camelot by the Merlin, gaining the epithet Pendragon- the Chief Dragon.


Dragon Society - Real History, Dragon Philosophy and The Importance of  Royal Bloodlines


> By suggesting they were the representatives of Christ, the popes were claiming Dragon descent for themselves. It was well known that Jesus had descendants and that they were part of the only Eurasian dynasty which was authorized to be kings - the Elven Overlords or Dragons.


more:


> Dragon Kingship and the Grail Code had died to be replaced by a corrupted form of feudal totalitarianism and brutal, economic slavery as the Church carefully and strategically replaced the old dynasties with its own merchant-class client families who, from that day on, became vassals of the Vatican.


Elven Holocaust


> During the time before the wretched Dark Ages, all the kings and priests were Elven-Ffayrie. We can assume that the 5th century King Arthur is probably the last of the great Pagan Celtic Kings prior to the control of the Empire. The leaders during the Dark Ages that thrust civilization into ignorance were not the great mystical seers and sages of the age prior which became known as “pagan” or “heathen.” During the Dark Ages, the Church was not the beacon of light it once was (or could be) and mainly ruled in an age of darkness.


from: In the Realm of the Ring Lords


> At that stage, a new word was born into the language of Christian Europe. The word, a straightforward corruption of Oupire, was "vampire".





> The name Oberon (a variant of Albrey the Elf King, as we have seen) is itself a derivative of the Scythian Oupire (meaning "over") and Ron (meaning "reign").
> 
> Oberon, therefore, means "Over Reign", which is the same as High King or Pendragon.





> Of particular interest is the fact that the Anunnaki gods were as much a part of the Sidhé culture as they were of the Mesopotamian tradition. It was not for no reason that the settlement of Anu was hundreds of miles north of Sumer on the Caspian Sea. It was not for no reason that the ancient centre of Scythopolis (Sidhé-opolis), which the Syrians called Beth-Shean (the House of Power), was 800 miles away in Galilee.
> Indeed, it is now suspected that the Ubaid culture of southern Mesopotamia - the culture which introduced municipal structure from about 5000 BC - was actually the Uper-ad culture: that of the Scythian Overlords, the Upers or Oupires.
> It is also reckoned that the subsequent culture of the region, phonetically called Sumerian (pronounced "Shumerian"), was actually Sidhé-murian ("Shee-murian"). In fact, the case for this is now considerable, since the early Ring Lords of Scythia (the Tuatha Dé Danann king-tribe) were actually called the Sumaire.
> And in the language of old Ireland - to where many of the caste migrated - the word sumaire means "dragon".


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrimalRedDate: 2019-01-20 04:39:10Reaction Score: 5


I read De Vere’s work Many years ago. Later on in his career he started to expose Freemansonry and the fake royalty / satanic bloodlines. He must have been onto the truth, because they found him dead in his kitchen where an obvious struggle took place. Cause of death: “heart attack”.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-01-20 06:14:56Reaction Score: 8


Googled out this interesting image.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Deleted_x7Date: 2019-01-20 06:37:24Reaction Score: 1


Im still reading this book linked in the OP, fascinating stuff! it connects lots of dots between the various mythologies.

starting to see this one with new eyes: Saint George and the Dragon - Wikipedia


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorldWar1812Date: 2019-05-18 02:28:24Reaction Score: 5




trismegistus said:


> View attachment 15079
> 
> *Introduction*I will start off by saying that this thread could have just as easily fit in many other categories here at SH, but I think etymology is the most apt.
> 
> ...


_The etymology of the word 'dragon' comes to us via the Latin but is derived ultimately, it is thought, from the Greek, though the origin of the word and its definition is probably much older. The word in Greek is drakon (drakon); as in edrakon (edrakon), an aorist of derkesthai (derkesthai), which means 'to see clearly'._

That's very clear.

Uraeus - Wikipedia
https://www.crystalinks.com/uraeus.html




High conciousness? Liquid Mind?

Ur, means water (originally cities founded close to water sources, called in roman etymology Ur-ban, so aside of the water).

Ouroboros dragon, flying serpent.
Ouroboros - Wikipedia

Kundalini inner serpent




_"Similarly the word king is derived from the related Gothic word kuningzam, meaning both "knowing one" and  "scion of the noble, (meaning wise), race". In addition we have the associated word siddhis, meaning 'the powers' and from this word or vice versa, was derived the tribal name 'the Scythians' the 'Arya-Sidhe' or ' Sidheans'. The 'siddhis' were a range of psychic or paranormal phenomena which manifested themselves as the attributes of those Tantric priests in Eurasia who had attained 'samadhi' or 'enlightenment'._

Yes, Siddhe in old keltic goes to "infraworld", things you cannot see with your eyes, far beyond that.  Metaphysical world. Sidh=Seth.
Obviously modern Satan conception it's related to that.

Sat-Anas (your double, shadow, or at astronomical level who he's besides you). Sat-urn, Sat-Ellite. Again metaphysical world you don't see with a simple looking.

Siddartha



This could be taken as a value of meaning of "tartary" the horde, the order, or ARTHA. Peacefull Order from the inside, or supernatural connection with the environment.

Then history manipulation saw only "warriors" 



But the Gauloises, Galleys, Kelts, Prittish (Old British), painted in blue, links us to the "blueish people". Galatas (in the Bible), Gallilea it's another form.





Jesus in Blue, is a metaphora on a behaviour and harmony with the skies.






"Blueish People" (gaelic) that you can find in frescoes in mesoamerica, egypt, india, etc, etc.  As this world collapsed, parasithic forces took the power.

Apocalypto



My theory lies on maybe a cataclysmic event could cut off "the tree of the world" or to say so, the mystical capabilities of humankind (that's another view of Saint George killing the Dragon).

Aurora as a global (conciousness) snake.




Maybe in the ancient world, when the dragon ruled the whole planet, the aurora borealis was a world wide phenomena (not only arctic lands).
I think there's a lot of distortion to blame always in the same direction. Maybe this question of bloody drinkers comes from some sort of rituals trying to recover the metaphysical power lost.

By the way.  Sheela-Na-Gig



Kaaba


----------



## trismegistus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: trismegistusDate: 2019-05-18 03:02:04Reaction Score: 1




WorldWar1812 said:


> By the way.  Sheela-Na-Gig
> 
> 
> 
> Kaaba



The Black Stone of Kabaah is said to have descended from the sky believed to have been brought by the Archangel Gabriel.  This could square with the belief that the black stone is a meteorite, though mainline Islam would vehemently disagree. 

Some have said that the Kabaah itself is representative of Saturn worship, the worship of the black cube. 

Is the Sheela-Na-Gig and the Black Stone trying to get us to see the same thing?  Perhaps they both represent the passage of the soul to the outer Spiritual dimension beyond the Earth or The Sight of the Dragon.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-05-18 15:16:13Reaction Score: 3


Modern blue people



Oh look, a smurf with a Phrygian hat who’s a builder.





*Definition of avatar*

1: the incarnation of a Hindu deity (such as Vishnu)
2a: an incarnation in human form
b: an embodiment (as of a concept or philosophy) often in a person She was regarded as an avatar of charity and concern for the poor.
3: a variant phase or version of a continuing basic entity the latest avatar of the conservative movement
4: an electronic image that represents and may be manipulated by a computer user (as in a game)



There are a number of different themes found in various Blue Man performances. These themes include:[7]
Science and technology, especially the topics of plumbing, fractals, human sight, DNA, and the Internet.

The Bible is very clear that the life is in the blood (of Jesus) and not to drink, or eat blood. Mostly because that’s what idol worshippers do, imitating or turning around the salvation message.

Also the grail
*In the 15th century, English writer John Hardyng invented a fanciful new etymology for Old French san-graal (or san-gréal), meaning "Holy Grail", by parsing it as sang real, meaning "royal blood".[*
*Blue blood*. 
Of course all is a conspiracy according to Wikipedia. And I think they are right this time.

Oh yes, why is the sky blue?  Maybe because there’s water up there (liquid) and God above (must blot it out so He can’t see, or we can’t see) the dragon/reptile/snake below. For now.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorldWar1812Date: 2019-05-21 06:38:39Reaction Score: 2


Royal Blue blood it seems explained as very pale people, anyway problems with the sun radiation I guess.




Maybe we don't know all about blood understanding and blood types, perhaps some people had a blood linked to copper in site of iron?

Hemocyanin - Wikipedia




Veddic health, advises to use copper jars to store the fresh water.




Copper is essential for good health in humans, animals and plants

This question of blueish people has always been focused only in violence and warriors.



In the muslim world has derived to relate this with Djinns (Demons)




Usually negative connotations.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-05-21 13:51:15Reaction Score: 3




*Blue Moon goddess or god- either way or both*.

I was just reading an article on water testing and how copper pipes were naturally antibacterial.
It’s pretty valuable now and ranchers have people stealing copper out of their junk piles.

Blood contains needed metals (from the dust), and we know the mystery schools have long been obsessed with blood. Different ages, different blood obsessions, one goal- to become as gods.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2019-05-21 19:23:33Reaction Score: 3


I have a lot to say about royal blue bloods but I don't want to derail the thread. Long story short the meaning of the word has changed meaning and used to mean pale, "bleg".


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorldWar1812Date: 2019-05-24 19:11:06Reaction Score: 3




Red Bird said:


> View attachment 21709
> 
> *Blue Moon goddess or god- either way or both*.


BLUE MOON (Blue Kachina?)









 Ancient Aliens, haha....


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-12 16:10:46Reaction Score: 0


TUAREG


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-11-27 17:33:48Reaction Score: 1




Deleted_x7 said:


> hey trismegistus,
> 
> Etymology is where its at! ;-) I think I have some extra clues. not sure if they are supportive or not of what you seek but I will add them.
> 
> ...


Umpire comes to mind as well. Or written Roman style VMPIRE. Umpires are judges in games. It's a tentative link, but still.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-11-27 21:22:24Reaction Score: 3




trismegistus said:


> View attachment 15079
> 
> *Introduction*I will start off by saying that this thread could have just as easily fit in many other categories here at SH, but I think etymology is the most apt.
> 
> ...


From a more conservative angle, there are no surprises here because 10 tribes of Abraham were stiff necked and would not worship one God, were banished and they migrated.

What did they worship instead, well they were quite creative / manipulative and made it up as they went along, and there you have it.

Ever meet a Scot, Brit, Welsh, Irish, German that wasn't a bit immovable and "stiff necked"?

Hey thats my tribe, and back in the day it may have been appointed for these hyper sensitives / seers to be agents of God but they went their own way instead, and things became pretty strange.

Migration of the lost 10 tribes of Israel.

	Post automatically merged: 11/27/19

This is incredible research, if you have blood from this part of the world you know there is something quite unique in you. More RH negative in Europe, hardly any in Asia and a small percentage in Mexico and Central/South America- few and far between.

Has to do with Methylation and how we eliminate toxins

In fact this may be the reason for the socially engineered collapse of these haplotyoes from these tribes ("lost" tribes of Israel) going on now, we/they are the only viable opposition to TPTB.

We are the only ones who could stop the tyannical system being put in place a system of absolute manipulation and CONTROL.

Perhaps our lineage left the Middle East out of frustration with the two tribes that stayed, but by not standing and just quitting we ended up populating a large region of the plane, in Europeand once brought into Christianity apparently became a force to be reckoned with; however, a few bad apples ruins the bunch and many returned to dark occultism.

Now we face a two fold front, the occultists from our own blood in cahoots with the occultists from the Middle East.

What a mess.

the fascination with the occult from the 20s-30a (and earlier) was misdirection, and TPTB fooled many with secret clubs and "social" groups all meant to use pride of man to seduce these intellectual and intuitively gifted people from true knowledge of God. Bnai Birith bragged that they controlled every one of these, from Elks to Rotary and certainly the Masons.  Read The Protocols.

None of this is accidental, time to return to real wisdom.



Deleted_x7 said:


> hey trismegistus,
> 
> Etymology is where its at! ;-) I think I have some extra clues. not sure if they are supportive or not of what you seek but I will add them.
> 
> ...


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-11-28 07:59:31Reaction Score: 2


Once came upon reports claiming that taking colloidal silver makes your skin turn blue.
It was a MSM hit piece, trying to badmouth said silver treatment, and parading an old man with blueish skin on camera.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-28 08:30:51Reaction Score: 1


just to let the reader know  



When “they” know you're on to them. *Tracy Twyman is dead* at age 40, leaving behind a husband and young son. ... *She was* apparently found hanged in her garage with her husband ruled out as a suspect. Her readers have no reason to suspect this *was* a suicide, unless *she was* driven to it under extreme duress.Jul 15, 2019



medium.com › tracy-twyman-and-what-were-up-against-6a4331bc1ef2
*Tracy Twyman and what we're up against - James Leroy ...*

 messing around with this subject makes certain people a target. She did some really amazing research into the super secret world of high level occulists/vampires and their history and  practices.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2019-11-28 17:08:47Reaction Score: 2


i get the feeling we are missing the significance of these people


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-11-29 00:43:09Reaction Score: 3




HollyHoly said:


> just to let the reader know
> 
> View attachment 35021
> When “they” know you're on to them. *Tracy Twyman is dead* at age 40, leaving behind a husband and young son. ... *She was* apparently found hanged in her garage with her husband ruled out as a suspect. Her readers have no reason to suspect this *was* a suicide, unless *she was* driven to it under extreme duress.Jul 15, 2019
> ...


Each of us here on SH may want to catch up on Tracy.

This story is as old as myth, there has been a truce between the demonic and humanity  so long as humanity feeds these beasts, the evil delivers occulted knowledge to the practicioners.

you see allusions to this in Game of Thrones where children are sacrificed to white walkers

Tracy, though thoroughly emeshed in knowledge of the occult, did in fact bravely uncover this network.

The FBI and law enforcement wanted nothing to do with it, because the leadership  within all of these geoups is heavily involved many times in the occult and protecting the child sacrifice pedo lines and rings.

Dark times and there is a light that shines in darkness and one won't find it in the aisles of the virtue signaling 501c3, but in the ACTS of brave men and women.  We need connected networks of  real God empowered people, ready to boldly declare the evil around us and take action.

The tail risks are real clearly, This Thanksgiving one can be thankful for those seeking knowledge, truly "fear" or respect (English is so imprecise) of God is the beginning of all knowlege.

look at your children, neices, nephews and grandchildren . . . fed, clothed and housed, thankfull

RIP Tracy


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MadwackDate: 2019-11-29 04:00:49Reaction Score: 1




WorldWar1812 said:


> BLUE MOON (Blue Kachina?)



New Order my all time favorite band since `1984, got to see them in 2014.


----------



## _harris (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: 0harris0Date: 2019-12-03 18:59:29Reaction Score: 1


It sounds a lot like "Vampire" has it's roots in the same place as the words Vamp and Umpire to me...

========
from umpire:

"in reference to... from non "not" (see non-) + per "equal," *from Latin par** "equal"*

and Per/Par leads to this
from PIE root *per- (1) "forward," hence "through, *in front of, before*, first, chief, toward, near, around, against.

========
from vamp:

"from Old French... ...from avant "in front" "
- from avant: "*from Latin* abante, a compound of *ab "from"* (see ab-) and *ante "before, in front of"* "
========


----------



## Observer (Jul 17, 2022)

trismegistus said:


> So....if anyone knows anything more about this Dragon Cult, or perhaps might even be a member, feel free to pop your head in and see if we can't get a better understanding of all this!



OK, this seems very related, this "Sir" basically says: "The Cain line is the true Kingly Royal Dragon Line."
It's a logical Dragon summary from Sumer to now (though maybe his writing purpose is money/power/sex.)
Also, "For health and spiritual elevation: drink Menstruation Blood, and eat Manna" (I say Manna = DMT.)
cruinthe.tripod.com/nexus/articles/starfire1.html
cruinthe.tripod.com/nexus/articles/starfire2.html
cruinthe.tripod.com/nexus/articles/starfire3.html

That lecture is very interesting & believable. Yet sadly he doesn't realize Manna (DMT) is easy to isolate.
He instead inserts a stealthy advertisement to go buy (fake) manna from (a business pal) David Hudson:
subtleenergies.com/ormus/intrview/dhintrv.htm
And note, in his lecture he mentions Dragon/crocodile fat, but anointing oil actually contains KanehBosm:
tinyurl.com/KanehBosm-1
tinyurl.com/KanehBosm-2
tinyurl.com/KanehBosm-3
tinyurl.com/KanehBosm-4
tinyurl.com/RawCannabis

Except for those 2 errors, Gardner's 1998 lecture above is related to this Dragon thread by Trismegistus.
Oh, and searching for that also turned up this, having a lot of the same Dragon stuff, by Nicholas de Vere:
For example, search for "golden flute" (haha) within this page: drakenberg.weebly.com/transylvania.html

But of course, the "just drinking menstruation" story might be to cover up the "killing and drinking" reality.


----------

